# Schuheeeeeee :)



## giigii (8. April 2010)

HalliHallo Buffed Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)!
Was ist so eure lieblings Schuhmarke??  Meine ist auf jeden Fall Lacoste, ich war auch graaaad dabei neue schuhe zu bestellen und zwar DIESE .  Das Problem ist, dass das ein US Store ist und ich diesen blöden Schuh einfach nicht in Deutschland in irgendeinem Store finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Wäre super cool, wenn i.einer zufällig drauf stößt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

Converse (Lederchucks ftw) und Addidas (Sneakers ftw) ^^

EDIT : Nike (ebenfalls sneakers^^)


----------



## Glinda (8. April 2010)

Marke ist relativ!

Es kommt auf die Art an:

Peeptoes 
Pumps
Chucks
Stiefel
Flipflops

Und ich gebs zu, wenn ich genügend Geld hätte würde ich mir ein Paar Manolos kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (8. April 2010)

Ich habe keine Lieblingsmarke, generell bin ich eher der Billigschuhkäufer, dafür lieber öfter mal andere. Atm sind meine Lieblingsschuhe diese:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nike Air 6.0 Mogan Mid

Göttlich diese Schuhe! Und klassische Vans Slip-Ons sowie Puma Freerunner Schuhe liebe ich auch.


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. April 2010)

Ganz ehrlich... ich zieh Schuhe an um drin zu laufen und nich, damit die Schuhe mehr kosten als der Rest....
Ich hab stinknormale Schwarze Addidas für 30€ und die halten 2 Jahre ^^
bin einfach nich der Typ für Schuhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. April 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich... ich zieh Schuhe an um drin zu laufen und nich, damit die Schuhe mehr kosten als der Rest....
> Ich hab stinknormale Schwarze Addidas für 30€ und die halten 2 Jahre ^^
> bin einfach nich der Typ für Schuhe
> 
> ...



Du kannst nicht mal Adidas richtig schreiben... Das bestätigt deine Aussage, dass du nicht auf Marken achtest.^^


----------



## dragon1 (8. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Art^^ Marken sind mir egal.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2010)

Pah, wer braucht schon Schuhe? Heutzutage muss man mit nackten Füßen durch Glasscherben laufen können ohne danach zu bluten, aber nein, man nutzt ja lieber Schuhe tztztz...

Nein, Scherz beiseite. Ich bleibe bei Nike- und Adidas-Schuhen :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. April 2010)

Immoment lauf ich mit denen rum:
http://www.discount24.de/product/zoom.aspx?ProductId=981945
Marke ist eigentlich egal, mir muss es nur gefallen. Aber ich habe doch des öfteren K Swiss.


----------



## ThoWeib (8. April 2010)

Muß passen, bequem sein, vernünftig (in meinem Fall: unspektakulär) aussehen und sollte nicht unmäßig teuer daher kommen. Welche Bezeichnung auf dem Bapperle steht, ist mir da wurst.

Ansonsten werden die Dinger im Allgemeinen so lange getragen, wie es geht. Meine Winterstiefel musste ich austauschen, weil sie endgültig (und ich meine "endgültig": Naht sowie Verklebung zwischen Oberschuh und Sohle gerissen) hinüber waren. Geschätztes Alter: über 10 Jahre.

Ich bin nicht so der trendbewußte Mensch, muß ich zugeben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagostyrian (8. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






14 Loch Undercoverboots

Ich liebe sie <3


----------



## Kremlin (8. April 2010)

Hauptsächlich Puma-und Adidas Schuhe.


----------



## Skatero (8. April 2010)

Habe eigentlich keine Lieblingsmarke. Zur Zeit sind sie von "Circa".


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. April 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Habe eigentlich keine Lieblingsmarke. Zur Zeit sind sie von "Circa".



da könnte man wenn man deinen Namen betrachtet egtl drauf kommen ;D


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. April 2010)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da kann ich nur total zustimmen! Die oder Barfuss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greendesert (8. April 2010)

K-Swiss oder Vans. hab von beidem ein paar zwar nur, dafür halten die aber auch ewig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wird bald ma Zeit für neue K-Swiss

Peace


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2010)

Ich achte nicht auf die Marke, gefallen muss er mir. mehr nicht *g*


schuh kaufen > 1-2jahre tragen > neuen kaufen..


----------



## Sascha_BO (8. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich achte nicht auf die Marke, gefallen muss er mir. mehr nicht *g*
> 
> schuh kaufen > 1-2jahre tragen > neuen kaufen..


/Amen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...hinzufügen würde ich nur noch meine preisliche Obergrenze von rund 50 Euro... meist komm ich aber auf etwa 25-30 €.


----------



## Soramac (8. April 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]http://makemineamojito.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/chucks_01a.jpg[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

10€, 2 Jahre Haltbar, alles andere Scheißegal...
Schuhe sind für mich ausschließlich Nutzzeug und nicht der Louvré...


----------



## Tokkrash (8. April 2010)

Sneakers am liebsten von Nike



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (8. April 2010)

Ganz klar Chucks egal von welcher marke.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. April 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> Sneakers am liebsten von Nike
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sagt er und postet Element xDD




@ Alle die nach dem Motto "Hauptsache halten"

Style > Nutzen > Preis imho


Ich lege sehr viel Wert auf ein gestyltes Auftreten, da dürfen Schuhe natürlich nicht fehlen!


----------



## Tokkrash (8. April 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Sagt er und postet Element xDD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sneakers am Liebsten die anderen sind so vom aussehen meine ² Liebsten.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine nächsten, natürlich in anderer Farbe. Bestehen aus super leichtem, luftdruchlässigem Stoff und in Stücke geteilte Sohle die beim Laufen wir eine unglaubliche Anpassung an den Fuß


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

Moment... also ist es mehr oder weniger egal wie sie halten, wie teuer sie sind, wie du drin läufst aber hauptsache "es sieht gut aus"?


----------



## LiangZhou (8. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Moment... also ist es mehr oder weniger egal wie sie halten, wie teuer sie sind, wie du drin läufst aber hauptsache "es sieht gut aus"?





Fast

Erstens gehen meine Schuhe nicht kaputt^^ Ich achte sehr auf meine Kleidung, vorallem auf meine teuren Schuhe. Und das sie passen ist ja selbstverständlich, sonst würde ich sie nicht kaufen, ich mein teure Schuhe die man nicht trägt lolz. Aber sonst ja, Hauptsache sie sehen gut aus


----------



## Soramac (8. April 2010)

Wir leben in keiner Zeit mehr, in der man sagt: Die Schuhe sind da um den Fuß zu schützen ...

Kleidung macht den Mensch.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. April 2010)

Schuhe sind das einzige, auf das ich bei meiner Kleidung aktiv drauf achte. Allerdings bin ich kein Schufreak oder Markenfetischist. Habe auch momentan nur 2 Paar, die ich trage. Einmal Chucks in schwarz und einmal die classic Adidas.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wir leben in keiner Zeit mehr, in der man sagt: Die Schuhe sind da um den Fuß zu schützen ...
> 
> Kleidung macht den Mensch.




/sign


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

Ich liebe absolute, hörige Oberflächlichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (8. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die nike schuhe hab ich jetzt dann baldn jahr und sehen aus wie neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 chucks trag ich nur bei schönem wetter >.>


----------



## Death_Master (8. April 2010)

Ich versteh nicht, wie man im Alltag Sportschuhe tragen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wie man vernünftige Schuhe für so wenig Geld bekommen soll :/

Ich trag meistens Stoff-Chucks (nicht in Schwarz), sind meine billigsten Schuhe, aber sie gefallen mir gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten hab ich nen ganzen Schrank voll Schuhen von diversen coolen (und schlimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Marken. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grundsätzlich würd ich euch allen Bootschüchen empfehlen :-)



Die allerschönsten Schuhe macht Dior 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Diese hier von D&G finde ich auch ganz cool, kann sie aber niemals anziehen ;(


Und wenn ich schon dabei bin: wunderbar, möchte ich unbedingt haben


----------



## LiangZhou (9. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich liebe absolute, hörige Oberflächlichkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nana, ich achte schon auf innere Werte, doch wieso eine schöne Verpackung haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (9. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wir leben in keiner Zeit mehr, in der man sagt: Die Schuhe sind da um den Fuß zu schützen ...
> Kleidung macht den Mensch.


Sry, daß ist offtopic bisher der größte Quatsch, den ich hier je gelesen habe.

Zieh die mal die Episode von "Des Kaisers neue Kleider" rein!
Sie ist aktueller denn je.
Wahrscheinlich würde es Dir zu 100% wie dem Kaiser ergehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte Deine Aussage ironisch gemeint sein,
ist mein Post für die Leute gedacht die nur auf "Ausehen mit Marken" setzen.

Ich hatte immer günstigere, bequem Schuhe.
Irgendwann leistete ich mir mal paar Clarks - es lief sich wie in Hausschuhen - ideal.
Nur nach einem Jahr waren sie bereits derbe an der Sohlennaht kaputt gegangen 
und hätten nach England geschickt werden müsssen.

Seitdem schaue ich auf die Verarbeitung (Nähte, Sohle etc.), den Preis und für welchen Zweck.
Clarks .. nie wieder bei deren Preis!
Heute bevorzuge ich Lederschuhe.
Seitdem ich welche trage, habe ich keine Schweißbotten und andere Probleme mehr mit den Füßen.
Diese syntetischen Sportschuhe sind der beste Brutkasten für ... na guten Appetit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## LaVerne (9. April 2010)

Mein Frauchen sagt, ich sei recht eigenwillig in Sachen Schuhen. Ich mag keine "Straßensportschuhe", hasse "Schnörkel" und unnötigen Schnickschnack. Bequem, schlicht und sehr haltbar sollen sie sein. Demnach sieht meine "Schuhkollektion" auch seit nunmehr 20 Jahren generell so aus:

Bevorzugt zum abhängen die Converse Chucks:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den ganz normalen Alltag die Docs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls "aufhypschen" erforderlich ist (Kundentreffen; Konferenzen mit "Oberchefs"; sonstige gesellschaftliche Anlässe) die Lloyd Classics, wobei meine weniger "spitz" sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (9. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gerade in denen zur arbeit geheizt ... endlich wieder motorradfahren .. ;-)


----------



## schneemaus (9. April 2010)

Chucks, definitiv. Sind einfach super bequem find ich. Nur bei Regen bissl unpraktisch xD Ansonsten hab ich noch meine "Eskimo-Winterstiefel", die ziemlich furchtbar aussehen, aber mir gerade diesen Winter echt warme Füße gemacht haben.

Im Sommer dann entweder auch Chucks oder, wenn es ZU warm ist, meine schwarzen 2-€-Flipflops, die schon seit drei Jahren halten.

Auf der Arbeit hab ich sowieso Sicherheitsschuhe an, also ist es auch egal, mit welchen Schuhen ich da hinkomme, Hauptsache, die Arbeitsschuhe sind sauber ^^


----------



## Manowar (9. April 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sry, daß ist offtopic bisher der größte Quatsch, den ich hier je gelesen habe.



Und wenn sich Mrs Beckinsale, Jutesäcke um die Füße binden würde, für den roten Teppich, wäre sie am nächsten Tag nicht das Gespott der ganzen Welt? *g*

Bei mir sinds entweder die BW Stiefel neue Art oder die Adidas Samba.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. April 2010)

Einige hier gepostete Schuhe sind echt so abgrundtief hässlich. o_O


----------



## RedShirt (9. April 2010)

Hab ich + mag ich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (9. April 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Einige hier gepostete Schuhe sind echt so abgrundtief hässlich. o_O




Hihi - hab ich mir auch schon gedacht^^

btt:
Meistens Puma (privat), Pumps (Büro) oder zum Sport Asics


----------



## Lekraan (9. April 2010)

Ich trag z.Z. iwelche 15€ Schuhe ...

Sonst habe ich immer G-Unit, nike und Eko getragen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitialis (9. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja des sind meine aktuellen sonst kommen mir eig. nur Skateschuhe noch ins Haus aber die gehen ja schnell kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asterodeia (9. April 2010)

Meine aktuellen Lieblingsschuhe (Esprit):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daneben trag ich auch gern noch meine grauen Chucks. Am liebsten aber hab ich schwarze Schuhe, am besten Pumps! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Marken sind mir dabei im Prinzip egal. Hauptsache, sie sehen gut aus und sind bequem.


----------



## Sascha_BO (9. April 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> [...] sonst kommen mir eig. nur Skateschuhe noch ins Haus aber die gehen ja schnell kaputt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was sind denn "Skaterschuhe"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (9. April 2010)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Was sind denn "Skaterschuhe"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wahrscheinlich die von Etnies. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (9. April 2010)

Springer ftw ; )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (9. April 2010)

Kuaf mir meistens Ecko Sneaker und nein, ich bin kein Hopper, aber die sehen einfach geil aus und sind bequem und qualitativ einwandfrei für den Preis.


----------



## Pente (9. April 2010)

Meine aktuellen Lieblingsschuhe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VHRobi (9. April 2010)

Karl Kani


----------



## Tokkrash (9. April 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Meine aktuellen Lieblingsschuhe:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Cool Puma!


----------



## 2boon4you (9. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nike dunks ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (9. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das sind nicht genau meine, aber die selbe marke und die farben stimmen auch so halbwegs

das weiß an den seiten ist bei mir mittlerweile grau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. April 2010)

British Knights, DVS, Etnies, Emerica...usw

Ich glaub ich hab hier sogar meine alten DVS gefunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (9. April 2010)

Ich <3 Air Max 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich schwöre auf diese Schuhe die sind extremst bequem und eig. echt stylish 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (9. April 2010)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Springer ftw ; )
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich find doc martens toller :<


----------



## LiangZhou (9. April 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Einige hier gepostete Schuhe sind echt so abgrundtief hässlich. o_O



 Dann zeig doch mal Schuhe die du nicht hässlich findest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (10. April 2010)

Converse Double ftw!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Circa Vulc 99 ftw!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Element GLT ftw!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich alle <3


----------



## Deanne (10. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe zuhause zwar Unmengen an Schuhen, aber meistens trage ich Turnschuhe. Momentan am liebsten Vans Authentic oder klassische Converse Chucks.


----------



## Bloodletting (10. April 2010)

Ohohohohohoh.... bei jedem zweiten Post muss ich den Kopf schütteln.
Mit was für abgrundtief-hässlichen Schuhen Menschen heutzutage rumlaufen. xD

@Deanne: Du nicht, die sind ok.^^


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

Die sind nicht ok, die sind genial. Sonst gibt es paar auf die Fre.... ne ;P


----------



## mookuh (10. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die sind toll 	THW <3

sonst trag ich einfach Vans


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. April 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> die sind toll 	THW <3
> ...


Also ich trage nur Schuhe aus echtem Kuhleder. :>


----------



## Lyua (10. April 2010)

Diese Schuhe sind Klasse und machen Spaß von Heelys .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die teile plätten alle lila pink stoff schuhe hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVerne (10. April 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ohohohohohoh.... bei jedem zweiten Post muss ich den Kopf schütteln.
> Mit was für abgrundtief-hässlichen Schuhen Menschen heutzutage rumlaufen. xD



Anscheinend ist Dir das Schuh-Thema so wichtig, daß Du gleich zweimal den Leuten mitteilen mußt, daß Du nicht näher spezifizierte Schuhe abgrundtief häßlich findest. Wie schrieb Thoor in einem anderen Thread so passend:



Thoor schrieb:


> warum kann auf dieser gottverschissnen welt nicht einfach mal 5 minuten jeden jeden leben lassen ohne ständig gegen irgendwas zu kämpfen und andere lebensarten zu kritisieren...... this world is so f******* fail -.-


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. April 2010)

Ich nehme immer irgendwelche schlichten, bequemen Schuhe die nicht viel kosten.

Hey, an alle Damen da draußen die sich gerne superteure Lederstiefel und Schuhe kaufen:
wusstet ihr dass diese Schuhe (Dolche&Gabbana und wie sie alle heißen) meist 
Kunstleder benutzten und es möglichst verheimlichen? Selten ist es echtes Leder dass
ihr da tragt. Woher ich es weiß? Ich arbeite bei einem Kunstlederlieferanten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (10. April 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ohohohohohoh.... bei jedem zweiten Post muss ich den Kopf schütteln.
> Mit was für abgrundtief-hässlichen Schuhen Menschen heutzutage rumlaufen. xD
> 
> @Deanne: Du nicht, die sind ok.^^





Troll dich weg -.-


----------



## Hinack (11. April 2010)

Springerstiefel > All !


----------



## Falathrim (11. April 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Ja des sind meine aktuellen sonst kommen mir eig. nur Skateschuhe noch ins Haus aber die gehen ja schnell kaputt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zu den Skateschuhe: Absolutes Sign o.0 Meine derzeit einzigen wirklichen Schuhe sind 20€-Hi-Tops von Deichmann...rechter Außenrist von Ollies etc verballert, der Bereich um den kleinen Zeh herum auch (Kickflip und so -.-)...muss mal wieder Schuhe kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Was sind denn "Skaterschuhe"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> British Knights, DVS, Etnies, Emerica...usw


Die zum Beispiel. Ansonsten halt Vans (NICHT Slip-on), DC Shoes etc. pp.

Was ich ja witzig finde ist, dass hier jemand meinte, er verstehe nicht, wie jemand den ganzen Tag Sportschuhe tragen könne und dann meinte er trage Chucks...mein Vater wunderte sich seinerzeit, warum ich denn für teuer Geld Turnschuhe kaufen wolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin auch niemand mit Schuh-Fetisch. Ich achte im Zweifel darauf, dass der Markenname (Victory... D: ) verdeckt ist und ansonsten nur auf die Skatetauglichkeit - auch wenn mein Traum natürlich "vernünftige" Skateschuhe sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

